# Need info on Ruger sr22



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

Thinking about picking me up a Ruger sr22 so I wanted to get some feedback from the ruger sr22 owners regarding how is it far as performance. Pros and cons please:mrgreen:.


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve (Jun 20, 2012)

I just bought one a few days ago and had my first chance to shoot it earlier today. We only put ~ 120 rounds thru it because the indoor range we were at isn't air-conditioned & it was 95 degreed outside (think sauna like conditions on the range). Also, it was also my first chance to shoot my new SR9c that I picked up at the same time as the SR22, so we were playing wiht that too... 

For starters, it's pretty much absurd how long & heavy the DA trigger is, but I knew that when I bought it … The trigger in SA, it seemed just ok with the first mag, and was improving (smoothing out) by the last mag we put thru it. 

I found it to be very accurate out of the box. I was shooting 8” targets @ 7yds and getting 8 out of 10 shots into a 3” group on the last mag we shot. We were shooting Winchester Bulk, 36gr (1280fps) Copper plated HP because it was the cheapest @ my local WalMart. 

I did not have any failures of any sort, but my wife did my wife did have a couple of FTE’s. That said, it was near the end of our shooting and I think she was getting tired and limp wristing a bit as she also had 2 FTE’s & a FTL on the last 17 shots she put thru my SR9c (which were the only failures either of us had with it)

Hope this helps!
SSSSteve


----------



## BillytheKidder (Jun 2, 2012)

Have had mine a month or so, maybe 1500 rounds, only problems were in the first 50 or so rounds (couple of ftfeed and one fteject) nothing since. It's been easy to shoot well. My daughter, who had shot nothing but the grandsons' air-soft guns before was consistently getting small groups at 25' and was not intimidated by it. I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

*SR22 at the range*

Got mine last week and got to the range Sunday. 350 rounds. Only 3 FTF due to the ammo. All 3 with Federal 'champion'.

I like this pistol a lot. It is the first NEW gun I've purchased in 40 years. If shipwreck would stop buying up all those S&W 9mm Shields I might have mine by now. :anim_lol:

Still can't seem to press the right buttons to add a jpeg of my targets from that range but they are impressive ! I hit the paper and everything.  








Really, @ 7 yards I was getting good groupings of about 2.5 inches. I am happy with that . . . for now.


----------



## bcd02 (Jun 6, 2012)

I got one a few months ago and have put a few thousand rounds through it.
This is a very fun pistol!
It has been very reliable with only a few FTE/FTFs so far (all of them after over 1000 rnds without cleaning and when being shot by a little kid who was massively limp wristing it).
It is pretty accurate as well. Not as accurate as a MkII or MkIII I'd say, but for a tactical style 22 it is probably one of the better ones.
And the biggest advantage that this pistol has over nearly every other tactical style 22 (ie Mosquito, p22, ect) is its reliablity and ammo tolerance.
Most of the other tactical style 22s require higher grade 22 ammo in order to cycle reliably, generally cci minimags.
I have fired several different kinds of the cheapest 22 ammo out there and it has cycled just fine with all of them.
Blazers do gum up the action faster than most other ammo, but that is the case with every weapon when you fire blazers.
I definitely recommend this pistol to anyone looking at getting a tactical style 22.
its price is good, it shoots well, is reliable, is great for teaching new shooters or for smaller shooters (kids or small women) is good for shooting large quantity of rounds cheaply, and is good for practicing for shooting your larger semi pistols.


----------

